# Living Blade



## corwyn77 (Nov 6, 2011)

One of the properties of this is to transform into any type of sword. Given that swords don't really exist in 4e, the player of the character that is bonded with it has suggested replacing swords with heavy blades. 

Is there a reason later on that the blade needs to be a sword?


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, in 3e it could be any melee weapon. I don't know if 4e changed the storyline, but it wouldn't be hard to alter even if they do.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2011)

Makes no difference to the plot.  One of my players wanted it to be a staff.


----------



## Peter FdH (Nov 7, 2011)

corwyn77 said:


> Given that swords don't really exist in 4e,




I don't understand.  Swords do exist in 4e - in fact there are loads of different types.  Heavy Blades are a weapon _category_ rather than a weapon.

Like other posters have said, though, it shouldn't make any difference.


----------

